# Car Hire at La Manga



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

We are currently at Camping La Manga (K98) and need to rent a car for eight days over Christmas.We know that there is a car hire company in the area that does not have nice new glossy cars but sound slightly older models and this is reflected in the prices, they also deliver to the site.

Unfortunately no-one that I have spoken to on site knows of them so I thought I would ask the question on this forum that has never yet let me down.

Can anyone help please ?


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok we are at La Manga soon and this is what we are doing.

Rented car through http://www.economycarhire.com/

They are at Murcia Airport.

To get there, get the bus up the strip to Port St Thomas.

Get the ferry across http://www.marmenorferry.com/

Then either a short 3km walk (up the hill and turn left) or a cab will get you there.

There is a car hire place on the strip but its OTT.

Hope this helps.


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

Dave I can't remember the details, but do know that towards the end of last years rally he was not as keely priced as earlier and was only interested in long term hire. For really cheap car hire you do have to go to the airport and book via doyouspain.com.
I will try and find those other details for you. I can remember one person who used them and will try and get in touch,

Arthur


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We are going to Benidorm for a month in January with Thompsons. They have sent me an offer of a Ford Ka, Pick up/drop off at Alicante airport at £99 for 28 days.

That sounds cheap to me, but it is not something I intend to do!

http://www.carhiremarket.com/thomson/liveoffers.aspx?Search_ID=402301448


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Dave, hope you get your car hire sorted. 
Slightly off topic but would you recommend La Manga? I read in the CC book that it's fairly large, is it noisy and how far is it to the nearest shops, restaurants and supermarket please? I'm hoping to leave blighty in the new year and looking for a site during January-February. 
Cheers, 
Rich..


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for the input. We have now booked through Economycarhire over the internet and got a Fiat Panda for two weeks for £78 fully insured which I thought was a good deal. We even have someone on site who is taking someone to the airport that day to catch a flight that is to take me also.
In reply to Bigusdickus - We love La Manga but many do not. It has been described as like Marmite, you either love it or hate it. Yes, it is quite a trek to a large supermarket but there is a very well stocked and reasonably priced one on site. There is a good bar / restaurant on site also and if you come as part of the C&CC Rally there are endless activities to do. We'll be back again.
Arty 23 - good to hear from you and hope that you and Carol are keeping well, you're both missed here at La Manga del Mar Menor. Hope to see you again at some time.

regards

Dave


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

VenturerDave said:


> Thanks for the input. We have now booked through Economycarhire over the internet and got a Fiat Panda for two weeks for £78 fully insured which I thought was a good deal. We even have someone on site who is taking someone to the airport that day to catch a flight that is to take me also.
> In reply to Bigusdickus - We love La Manga but many do not. It has been described as like Marmite, you either love it or hate it. Yes, it is quite a trek to a large supermarket but there is a very well stocked and reasonably priced one on site. There is a good bar / restaurant on site also and if you come as part of the C&CC Rally there are endless activities to do. We'll be back again.
> Arty 23 - good to hear from you and hope that you and Carol are keeping well, you're both missed here at La Manga del Mar Menor. Hope to see you again at some time.
> 
> ...


I like economy carhire - their rentals have no excess on the collision damage insurance. And more than that, I've found the company is easy to deal with on the phone if you have a special request.

We were recently on holiday on the small Canarian island of La Palma, staying at a hotel about an hour's drive from the airport and any major towns. Also, there were no other hotels in the immediate vicinity - it was remote. Before we left the UK, I wanted to see if I could arrange a hire car in advance - for just 3 days - to be delivered to and dropped off at the hotel. Discussed what we wanted with Economy Car Hire and they came up with the goods - all worked fine.

I've used a variety of hire companies over the years, but particularly like them at the moment.

Mike


----------

